

Genetic Algorithms - Shamiq
http://xkcd.com/534/

======
demallien
Ok, very funny. I just wish that I could actually share xkcd with someone.
Even most of my programmer colleagues aren't able to understand the jokes...
And this one was particularly bad - I mean, geez, all you need to know is what
a Python program looks like, how genetic algorithms work, and what SkyNet is.

I guess it's all just all part of a hacker's curse - we find this stuff funny,
and the rest of the world just thinks it's gibberish.

~~~
robertk
Weird. I was just thinking that XKCD has become much too conservative in its
geek humor; often, I sigh when reading XKCD because it's become so close to
speaking to "laypeople" (abstruse goose does a slightly better job). Then
again, the only people I associate with at the moment are academics, as I'm in
grad school.

